# Need to bypass check engine light for automatic starter



## DyneHaZ (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello,

2012 Cruze LT owner. 120k miles.

I am trying bypass my check engine light so my automatic (factory) car starter will work.

I've had the check engine light problem fixed by the garage. It was the P0299 Engine Under Boost. However the code keeps appearing. I took it back to the garage and they cannot find the problem. The car runs fine so i'm really not worried about that right now. However i need to get the check engine light off permanently. 

I have the tool to reset the codes, however every time i reset its back on the next day. At this point I am just looking for a way to get around the check engine light so i can use my automatic car stater. The factory settings will not let me use the automatic car stater if the check engine light it on. 

Anyone know a way around this?

Thank you
DyneHaZ


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Not without getting into how to write BCM code and modify it. I suggest you find another garage that can fix the underlying issue.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Remote start


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Fix the car, or get a tune.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Sounds like the garage didn't fix the problem. That year had an ECM updated that was supposed to be performed, not sure what your garage did.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Potential causes of a P0299 turbo underboost code include: 

Intake (induction) air restriction or leak 
Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.) 
Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0299


Consider making or purchasing one of theses to help with your diagnosis: GM 1.4L Turbo LUV/LUJ Boost Leak Testing Kits


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There are a few possible causes of the P0299 in the Cruze. The wastegate pivot pin is one. A "vacuum" leak that causes a loss of boost is another. 

You can find a few threads on the subject with this link: P0299 Cruzetalk.com


----------



## DyneHaZ (Jul 26, 2013)

This was the problem and it was fixed. However the light still comes on and disappears as it pleases. That's why i as looking for some kind of bypass for the winter months so i can remote start my car.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

DyneHaZ said:


> This was the problem and it was fixed. However the light still comes on and disappears as it pleases. That's why i as looking for some kind of bypass for the winter months so i can remote start my car.


If the light is coming in, the issue is still NOT fixed. This isn't a hard concept.


----------



## DyneHaZ (Jul 26, 2013)

Still looking to use my factory automatic car stater remote while the check engine light is on. 

I just had my car at the garage to get an oil change and 4 new tires. Along with this i had them check my check engine light which was off at the time. The report they came back with was "Intermittent check engine light same turbo codes for over and under boost. HI story no current. Light was not on when checked"

Two days later the light came back on and once again i cannot use my remote start. The below pictures are ones I took today from my own check engine reader. 

It's freezing out again and I would really like any knowledge of bypassing the CEL to use the remote start. 

I guess every time it comes on, i can shut it off with my CEL reader, however sometimes it comes on overnight.


























Any help would be greatly appercated.

Thanks
DyneHaZ


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Unless you can find someone who can reprogram the ECM, you're not gong to be able to bypass it. You'd be better off fixing it. I understand that the turbo can develop a crack around the wastegate pin that will cause underboost.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Still broken, still needs fixing, and still doesn't want to take advice to get it fixed.

Can a Mod lock this thread please?


----------



## Nader (Jan 6, 2020)

DyneHaZ said:


> P0299 Engine Under Boost


Hey how did you fix this? Did you need a new turbo?


----------



## Derekg (Mar 31, 2020)

[/QUOTE]
So many people work in shops that comment and want to promote business instead of offering shortcuts. There are ways to override any command start with engine light active. So many people tell you to "JUST FIX THE PROBLEM CAUSING ENGINE LIGHT". Sad that no one likes to promote any engine or ignition bypassing if it is only emission issues causing the engine light. I have given up asking strangers on the web because you will always get the same answer. I won't get into details about how to override your command start, cuz I will make the "safety first" guys very sad. But what you need to do is each time before you plan to use your command start, whether it is the night before, (if you plan to remote start in the morning), disconnect then reconnect your battery before going inside for the night and your command will work for first run. Tedious but works.


----------



## Derekg (Mar 31, 2020)

lonewolf04 said:


> If the light is coming in, the issue is still NOT fixed. This isn't a hard concept.


So many people work in shops that comment and want to promote business instead of offering shortcuts. There are ways to override any command start with engine light active. So many people tell you to "JUST FIX THE PROBLEM CAUSING ENGINE LIGHT". Sad that no one likes to promote any engine or ignition bypassing if it is only emission issues causing the engine light. I have given up asking strangers on the web because you will always get the same answer. I won't get into details about how to override your command start, cuz I will make the "safety first" guys very sad. But what you need to do is each time before you plan to use your command start, whether it is the night before, (if you plan to remote start in the morning), disconnect then reconnect your battery before going inside for the night and your command will work for first run. Tedious but works.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Derekg said:


> So many people work in shops that comment and want to promote business instead of offering shortcuts. There are ways to override any command start with engine light active. So many people tell you to "JUST FIX THE PROBLEM CAUSING ENGINE LIGHT". Sad that no one likes to promote any engine or ignition bypassing if it is only emission issues causing the engine light. I have given up asking strangers on the web because you will always get the same answer. I won't get into details about how to override your command start, cuz I will make the "safety first" guys very sad. But what you need to do is each time before you plan to use your command start, whether it is the night before, (if you plan to remote start in the morning), disconnect then reconnect your battery before going inside for the night and your command will work for first run. Tedious but works.


Disconnect the battery? Then your radio is all messed up and everything. He's better off just clearing the code every time he comes home lol. Or, you know, fixing the actual problem


----------



## BlakeJ (Oct 25, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> Disconnect the battery? Then your radio is all messed up and everything. He's better off just clearing the code every time he comes home lol. Or, you know, fixing the actual problem


Lol you certainly proved his point. Resolving the “issue” doesn’t always get rid of the mil. Take the 16-18 Sierra’s for example. The manufacturer doesn’t even know what fuel injectors were put into which vehicles. There are 3 possibilities and they all work. If they’re replaced with one of the 3 that isn’t identical the vehicle will perform perfectly as it should but the mil light will not stay off. Manufacturers are far from perfect so no resolving the issue doesn’t always mean the light goes away. There should absolutely be a bypass to get around the OEMs shortcomings.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Get the problem fixed and there wouldn't be any short comings.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I wonder if the o/p has the common 1.4 pcv issues?


----------



## Dlpr1965 (Feb 17, 2021)

Just go to a stereo shop that installs remote starters and they can bypass your factory remote starter and you will just have to use your new remote starter and it doesnt care if a check engine light is on or not .


----------



## Bigdaddybadmf4 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dlpr1965 said:


> Just go to a stereo shop that installs remote starters and they can bypass your factory remote starter and you will just have to use your new remote starter and it doesnt care if a check engine light is on or not .


 is it possible like that and if so ...,what would they do that I/we can’t. Or they just going to replace the factory remote start with one of there’s for 400$+ or they could cut the remote receiver (🖕🖕**** all y’all close minded MF). All the guy is saying is that he understands that the problem is on with his obd/code/ dtc 🤬 scanner , what I’m wanting to know is think 🤔 outside the **** box, can it be done, cheaper,more convenient and just temporary even. The engineering techs had to know how to bypass the cel to diagnose problems right 🤷‍♂️ but if they can do it so should joe blow without ******* 500$ to spend on “fixing the problem “ which probably cheap 30$ sensor that we have to pay 80-200$ plus labor, man that sucks. Tell the guy and me some ideas 💡 on some **** that’s possible to override or bypass the check engine light for remote start to work still work. Alright my reader is showing 6 different p0 codes so therefore throwing signal to ecm to trigger the cel , disabling remote start. Yes we know that we can keep clearing the codes out every **** day but I’m trying to figure the same thing out on my Chevy too. Anybody other than the lone wolf 🤣🤣😆your not hank jr but you are a lone wolf close minded sheep follower just “ get it fixed” 🖕. What’s up can the ******* thing be bypassed with the check engine light on with s jumper or **** if anyone responds or even reads this please let me know what you can contribute to the project any ideas 💡 or suggestions will be much appreciated and thanks in advance. Y’all MF stay real ✌


----------



## Boozilla60 (Jul 1, 2021)

DyneHaZ said:


> Hello,
> 
> 2012 Cruze LT owner. 120k miles.
> 
> ...


Hey bro get a aftermarket alarm with remote start like a chep prestige alarm


----------

